# Deroplatys lobata mating troubles



## aNisip (Sep 3, 2012)

So no mantis has ever given me trouble when it comes to mating except for these guys...the males are of age (3 weeks+) and the female is a virgin 3 month old...quite plump I might add. I have tried every 'form' of pairing and no success...I asked Kiet and he said good luck; am I in over my head? Every time the males just fly away like pigeons at the park...very frustrating... &gt;_&lt; I don't know what to do...any advice?

I will try to attach pictures of the group If I can...


----------



## hierodula (Sep 3, 2012)

Keep in seperate rooms for a few days and increase the temp a little, it sometimes helps.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 3, 2012)

Yep like hierodula mentioned, the pheromone saturation can get so high the males get over stimulated and lose the drive, I put them as far away in the house as I can for 2-3 days and try again, heat the males first, mist well, then add the cooler female. Works most of the time for me, but the males still need to cooperate, Lol.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 3, 2012)

I agree. Pheromone saturation happened with my hierodula majuscula. After separating them, raise the temps and humidity. You should be golden


----------



## gripen (Sep 3, 2012)

These guys are notoriously hard to breed. The males are almost always unwilling and the females may sometimes be sterile. I would agree with the pheromone saturation theory but also the males don't like to get it on when you are watching If you know what I mean. Try backing off into another room and watch from a distance.

In the famous words of Kiet "Good luck!"


----------



## aNisip (Sep 3, 2012)

well the thing is, i have had the males with me all the time, and this past sunday I went and got the female. i immediately introduced her and they flew away first thing. so i let her get settled in the rest of the day yesterday and try my luck today. but same thing happened today they flew away. (i have no other female lobatas that are calling (they are all subadult still) so they cant be saturated with pheremones after the first and second introductions...and i've been watching her and she hasnt called at all... ( if i could post pictures i could show you guys the set-up) thanks for the advice...i'll separate them


----------



## aNisip (Sep 3, 2012)

the jumpy boys (yes, that is a nepenthes in the background...Manny hererra cross...one of my friend's workers created it...)


----------



## aNisip (Sep 3, 2012)

The quite plump female


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 3, 2012)

Good to see you have the photo posting down now.  Has she ever laid a ooth yet, fertile or not?


----------



## aNisip (Sep 3, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Good to see you have the photo posting down now.  Has she ever laid a ooth yet, fertile or not?


yes!!!! it took me forever to get it posted properly, but andrew helped me...  thanks andrew!

yes, she has laid an infertile (she is a virgin) ooth over 3 months ago...now that i look at his notes (info about her)..she is over 4 months old and has laid ONE ooth 3 months ago...(i was reading it wrong the first time)...i am going to start a new topic in the health section because she might be eggbound...her abdomen creases a certain way because of its size...i dont want to get off topic...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I was leading to, she looks too fat, egg-bound came to mind right away. I think males can sense that kind of thing.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 3, 2012)

These guys are beautiful. The egg bound business is bumming me out.


----------



## ismart (Sep 5, 2012)

This has nothing to do with pheromone saturation. This species is very visual. Place a male on top of a net cube or something flat. Make sure he is comfortable. If he sees you move around to much his attention will be drawn to you. This also apply's for the female she will not move if she sees you. Get her comfortable enough where she feels safe to slowly move about. The males will start to creep up if they are ready to mate. Breeding these guys takes a lot of time, and patience. And yes i have breed them in the past. They are by far the biggest pains in the arses to mate. Good luck!


----------



## aNisip (Sep 5, 2012)

That is my main method for mating matids, but I've concluded (with others help) that she is eggbound and the males aren't going to mate with an eggbound female, the males somehow sense she is eggbound...

Thank you all,

Andrew


----------



## ismart (Sep 5, 2012)

Where did you get that info from? Males will still mate with eggbound females. More than likely the reason why she is eggbound is because she has yet to mate.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 5, 2012)

(Yoda voice), Yesss, too ismart you listen...

edit: no fare posting while I'm still typing!!!  :lol:


----------



## aNisip (Sep 5, 2012)

I was told that by several people in the past...but check out this thread...same female http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=26865

Whether or not she is eggbound, the crease does not look good...


----------



## ismart (Sep 5, 2012)

4 months old as an adult is young for a female lobata. They are by far one of the longest lived species out there. I would still try and breed her.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 5, 2012)

Ismart is missing some important facts here, one is he can get a 2nd younger female, what say you...


----------



## aNisip (Sep 5, 2012)

I will try again then...this Saturday...but why has she only laid one ooth in that 4month time span? And could you give me some input on the crease? It is worrying me: it can't be health...

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## aNisip (Sep 5, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Ismart is missing some important facts here, one is he can get a 2nd younger female, what say you...


They are actually sisters, same age, same adult age, and they laid their ooth on the same day...(very weird/cool)


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 5, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> yes!!!! it took me forever to get it posted properly, but andrew helped me...  thanks andrew!
> 
> yes, she has laid an infertile (she is a virgin) ooth over 3 months ago...now that i look at his notes (info about her)..she is over 4 months old and has laid ONE ooth 3 months ago...(i was reading it wrong the first time)...i am going to start a new topic in the health section because she might be eggbound...her abdomen creases a certain way because of its size...i dont want to get off topic...


No prob  

How's the breeding going? Your d. lobatas are awesome!!!


----------



## aNisip (Sep 5, 2012)

not so well  .....and thanks! it is an aweomse specie!!! ^_^


----------



## ismart (Sep 6, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> I will try again then...this Saturday...but why has she only laid one ooth in that 4month time span? And could you give me some input on the crease? It is worrying me: it can't be health...
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Andrew


It's definitely worth trying. Just be patient. No one can really say why she would only lay one ooth and then become eggbound? The crease is there because she is just to fat! I would lay off on the feeding for a bit. Just make sure you keep her hydrated.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 6, 2012)

i havent fed her in awhile, hoping she would lose some weight... i will try to mate her saturday, then if no success, wednesday...then next saturday, and if still no success i will try her sister...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep if you can't get a girl, there's always her sister! :devil2:


----------



## aNisip (Sep 6, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Yep if you can't get a girl, there's always her sister! :devil2:


if they knew what was going on, they would ... :taz: ... :shifty:


----------

